# Well This Feels Real Weird, It's 60F Outside ...



## Ctwoodtick (Jan 4, 2020)

With the recent warm spell in New England, ive had very little wood burning going. Small pellet stove in the basement we put  in 2 seasons ago is keeping the house comfortable. I’m been surprised at the heat that thing puts in the house. Honestly I’d like a night in the teens or single digits right now- I like having the wood stove going. 46 degrees in southern CT at the moment. Odd for January.


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 4, 2020)

Here too. The rainy drizzle and mid 40's temps make it worth it to run but easy to over do it. Today was 50 so decided to let the oil burner do its job.


----------



## Bad LP (Jan 4, 2020)

Brand new 850 Ski Doo in the garage with 1.5 miles on it. 
Shove this weather.


----------



## ABMax24 (Jan 4, 2020)

Bad LP said:


> Brand new 850 Ski Doo in the garage with 1.5 miles on it.
> Shove this weather.



Ouch, We've had some of the best early season riding I have ever seen, the mountains we ride in are supposed to get another 5ft this week.


----------



## weatherguy (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm running two loads a day, saving wood but would prefer cold and snow in January, plenty of winter left. In 2015 we had bare ground January 20th, by Feb 14th we had 3-5 feet of snow and we were in single digits or below zero almost every night so it's not ovah.


----------



## Bad LP (Jan 4, 2020)

ABMax24 said:


> Ouch, We've had some of the best early season riding I have ever seen, the mountains we ride in are supposed to get another 5ft this week.


You suck LOL
It’s still early here. Last year was a spoiler with snow that started in Nov and we rode till mid April. 
I’ll get riding soon. 

Ride hard and safe!!
Brrraappppppp!


----------



## Ctwoodtick (Jan 4, 2020)

weatherguy said:


> I'm running two loads a day, saving wood but would prefer cold and snow in January, plenty of winter left. In 2015 we had bare ground January 20th, by Feb 14th we had 3-5 feet of snow and we were in single digits or below zero almost every night so it's not ovah.


That’s right, 2015 was a memorably cold winter.


----------



## shoot-straight (Jan 4, 2020)

Last few years winter was worst in feb and early March for us.


----------



## begreen (Jan 5, 2020)

Last evening we broke the all-time record high here for Jan 2nd., 62ºF. The temp went up about 14º after 4pm. Then, after a few hours the temps declined and by morning it was time to light up the stove. Cold now and it's predicted to get colder in a week or so.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jan 5, 2020)

Winter is only just getting started, but it still sucks. I wish it would just stay cold. This up and down is messing with my body.


----------



## edyit (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## peakbagger (Jan 5, 2020)

Most of the models say that the polar vortex is strong this year so its going to stay up in the north pole and up in Canada. Its not supposed to stretch down into the US like previous years. That reduces the really super cold weather. There has been plenty of moisture up in my area this year it just hasnt been cold enough to really keep the snowpack.  I dont write off the really cold weather until about mid February. I do know its been cloudy as my solar producution has been very low.

AGW puts a ot more energy in the atmosphere so in addition to a general warming trend there is lot more oscilllations in the atmosphere so more dips in the jet stream which leads to less steady weather patterns.


----------



## EbS-P (Jan 5, 2020)

We tied a record hi of 77 on Friday. Back down to 40 this morning. Stepped out that back door with no shoes or shirt to bring us a load for this morning.  I’m ready for some colder temps.


----------



## spudman99 (Jan 5, 2020)

Just think how good this warmer weather is to help dry your stacks.  55deg with a dew point of 18 will draw some moisture out. I could actually smell the stacks a bit yesterday.  Always look on the bright side of things...…..(sings Monty Python)


----------



## moresnow (Jan 5, 2020)

Bad LP said:


> Brand new 850 Ski Doo in the garage with 1.5 miles on it.
> Shove this weather.



After buying many sleds I've decided one thing... They are the worlds best anti-snow insurance policy available.  I brought my 2 sleds home from storage this fall. And I bought a new snow blower. Have not touched either!


----------



## Bad LP (Jan 5, 2020)

moresnow said:


> After buying many sleds I've decided one thing... They are the worlds best anti-snow insurance policy available.  I brought my 2 sleds home from storage this fall. And I bought a new snow blower. Have not touched either!


Ya. This sled is far from my first rodeo. It happens but there’s still a long way to go. 
In 98 I bought a 700 SRX and blew the track halfway thru the season up in Fort Kent Maine. Yamaha denied the warranty claim saying it was a low snow year. I said BS!! Explain to me how I rode 3500 miles that year? That was also the year of the huge ice storm that crippled the state. Funny thing was where my house was we got very little ice and dumped on with snow. We went riding in some great conditions.


----------



## ABMax24 (Jan 5, 2020)

Bad LP said:


> Ya. This sled is far from my first rodeo. It happens but there’s still a long way to go.
> In 98 I bought a 700 SRX and blew the track halfway thru the season up in Fort Kent Maine. Yamaha denied the warranty claim saying it was a low snow year. I said BS!! Explain to me how I rode 3500 miles that year? That was also the year of the huge ice storm that crippled the state. Funny thing was where my house was we got very little ice and dumped on with snow. We went riding in some great conditions.



I hope you do better than the guys around here if you put on that many miles. I don't know of an 850 that has made it past 2800km before grenading. The local dealer has a row of new 850 long blocks ready to replace customers blown up ones.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jan 5, 2020)

Kind of liking this thaw were experiencing, well maybe not thaw but extended late fall weather, got 14" of heavy wet snow in the beginning of December, temps have been chilly to pretty much x-mas, so this is nice to me, had to clean up a ton of sticks and make plans to cut up about 10 tree's that fell in the wood lot. 
I95's - were suppose to get a few inches of the white stuff Tuesday / Tuesday night, then a good ole fashion rain storm next weekend, I think the pattern will change after that storm.


----------



## Bad LP (Jan 5, 2020)

ABMax24 said:


> I hope you do better than the guys around here if you put on that many miles. I don't know of an 850 that has made it past 2800km before grenading. The local dealer has a row of new 850 long blocks ready to replace customers blown up ones.


I hope so as well but we no longer run big miles per year anymore. Most friends left the sport and that group was 300+ miles per day and it didn’t matter how cold it was or you didn’t ride with us. 
Nowadays I’m a bit more picky plus much older. 
With the 4 year warranty I hope I don’t need it.


----------



## Northern NH Mike (Jan 5, 2020)

Was at a ski race yesterday and we wore raincoats and had umbrellas.  This sucks!


----------



## weatherguy (Jan 5, 2020)

peakbagger said:


> Most of the models say that the polar vortex is strong this year so its going to stay up in the north pole and up in Canada. Its not supposed to stretch down into the US like previous years. That reduces the really super cold weather. There has been plenty of moisture up in my area this year it just hasnt been cold enough to really keep the snowpack.  I dont write off the really cold weather until about mid February. I do know its been cloudy as my solar producution has been very low.
> 
> AGW puts a ot more energy in the atmosphere so in addition to a general warming trend there is lot more oscilllations in the atmosphere so more dips in the jet stream which leads to less steady weather patterns.


The PV actually split earlier in the fall, the cold just didn't come to us, it was on the other side of the globe.


----------



## carg3 (Jan 5, 2020)

Our propane fired radiant system is on the blink, with a part another week out, so I'm good with a warm spell.  Good to have a wood stove.  As for those of you with new sleds and payment books.....you shouldn't play the ponies.  Bad gamble.


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 5, 2020)

My dad used to run a very small company credit union part time. Several of the members would buy a new truck with a plow on it in the fall and take on huge payments. The guy who had run the credit union before my dad would approve the loans assuming they would plow all winter and pay off the trucks. This was 40 years ago so snow wasnt normally an issue in Southern Maine. The guy running it decided to retire one year when there wasnt any snow until February and some ski slopes didnt even open up. My dad ended up with lot of members bringing the keys into the office and handing back the trucks as they could not make the payments as they never got plow work. After that my dad convinvced the credit committee to be lot more careful on who and how much they loaned out.


----------



## Bad LP (Jan 5, 2020)

Affording the sled is not a problem. No help from BRP needed.


----------



## carg3 (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm clueless, (happens more and more). What's  BRP?


----------



## charger4406 (Jan 5, 2020)

Bombardier recreational products, ski-doo parent company


----------



## Bad LP (Jan 5, 2020)

carg3 said:


> I'm clueless, (happens more and more). What's  BRP?


Bombardier Recreation Products. Parent company of Ski Doo.


----------



## johneh (Jan 6, 2020)

BRP Bombardier Recreational Products 




__





						The BRP Brands
					

Discover our brands: Ski-Doo, Lynx, Sea-Doo, Evinrude, Rotax, Can-Am Off-Road, Can-Am Spyder




					www.brp.com


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jan 6, 2020)

Only used the snowblower once in early December.  Just pushed the other two snows off the driveway by hand.

I keep thinking of winter 2014 - 2015 here where we had very little snow and nice temperatures well into January.  Just when I thought I may not use the snowblower all season, we had 5 weekends of heavy snow, ended up with 120" for the season (average 67"), and January - March 2015 was one of the coldest on record.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 6, 2020)

Ctwoodtick said:


> With the recent warm spell in New England, ive had very little wood burning going. Small pellet stove in the basement we put  in 2 seasons ago is keeping the house comfortable. I’m been surprised at the heat that thing puts in the house. Honestly I’d like a night in the teens or single digits right now- I like having the wood stove going. 46 degrees in southern CT at the moment. Odd for January.


It's been cold enough up here for fires but still warm enough that so far, we haven't burned the amount of wood we usually do.

The gates on the snowmobile trails are still locked up, it's shaping up to be another short snowmobile season.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jan 6, 2020)

I think a lot of folks forget that winter doesn't really start until December 21st. Many folks around here are celebrating winter being half way done, but it's only just started.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jan 6, 2020)

SpaceBus said:


> I think a lot of folks forget that winter doesn't really start until December 21st. Many folks around here are celebrating winter being half way done, but it's only just started.


And if its like the other past 8 years, it wont warm up here till mid April, seems like the pattern here has had winter start mid Jan and then linger all the way through March in these parts, the one year I basically burned wood to almost memorial day as night time temps were still dropping to the low 40's at night, I'm not complaining but I'm just anxious to use that tractor for stuff, we've been in a prolonged or perpetual mud season here since October, need things to stabilize so I can get into the yard and start doing wood or moving dirt, snow removal is fun to though.


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 6, 2020)

Low temps and snow cover typically lag the season by about 6 weeks. My coldest temps usually line up with the end of January/early February. If the prevailing weather is west to east, the snow pack is impacted by the great lakes. Until they freeze over lake effect injects a lot of moisture into fronts coming from the west.  Once they freeze up, then the west to east fronts seem to be lot drier, yes it snows but not a lot.  If the predominant weather is coming up the east coast then the great lakes doesn't really impact snow pack. The east coast and gulf of maine arewarming up and that seems to line up with more coastal storms. 

My unofficial observations from being in northern NH since 1987 is that I used to get more snow from these west to east storms early in the winter and then would be on the upper fringe of Northeasters coming up the coast with the mountain to the south blocking some of the precipitation. Of late I am getting less west to east flow and more snow from relatively "wet" northeasters and frequently I am on the northerly fringe. Forecasting is getting to be a lot more accurate these days but the rapid regional change in climate is injecting a lot of changes into the system. What was average 20 years ago is now not so average.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jan 6, 2020)

kennyp2339 said:


> And if its like the other past 8 years, it wont warm up here till mid April, seems like the pattern here has had winter start mid Jan and then linger all the way through March in these parts, the one year I basically burned wood to almost memorial day as night time temps were still dropping to the low 40's at night, I'm not complaining but I'm just anxious to use that tractor for stuff, we've been in a prolonged or perpetual mud season here since October, need things to stabilize so I can get into the yard and start doing wood or moving dirt, snow removal is fun to though.


My God I'm so tired of this ever long mud season. I can't wait for fully frozen earth for skidding logs.


----------



## Dix (Jan 11, 2020)

January 11, 2020.

It's 75F inside. At 4 Pm.  Low for tonight 50F, in the Hollow.

I just closed the windows I had open today!

Guess it's a good time to clean the boost baffle


----------



## weatherguy (Jan 11, 2020)

My wife has been doing spring cleaning, I guess the warm weather sets her off. Don't worry by next week it'll be deep winter again.


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 11, 2020)

A bit balmier on Mt Washington.


----------



## edyit (Jan 11, 2020)

yeah unseasonably warm here as well, used the chance today to clean the chimney


----------



## Dix (Jan 11, 2020)

edyit said:


> yeah unseasonably warm here as well, used the chance today to clean the chimney



Yep, that's on my list for this weekend !


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Jan 11, 2020)

edyit said:


> yeah unseasonably warm here as well, used the chance today to clean the chimney


Done that this afternoon.


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 11, 2020)

Hit just under 65 today. Decided to fire up an hour or so ago now that the sun is down.

We seem to get a couple days like this every year at the very end of December or early January so somehow I got into the habit of doing my sweep then.

I always mean to do it at the end of the year but then never do. Then that first fire comes and the time gets away from me. So I keep ending up end up doing it mid-winter. Don't know if its gonna happen tommorow but if I don't get it done I'm gonna miss my window.


----------



## toddnic (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm using the furnace to take the chill off in the morning and not burning the woodstove. These 60-degree afternoons are unreal in mid-January.  Where is winter?!?!


----------



## Stelcom66 (Jan 12, 2020)

Didn't start the stove at all yesterday or this morning. It's 61 now in Conn., last night at 11pm it was still 60 and I don't think it got much below that. Early this afternoon I may open a couple windows to warm up the house a bit.


----------



## ABMax24 (Jan 12, 2020)

I think I need a beach vacation lol. I woke up to -31c (-22f) this morning and its supposed to be -40 tonight.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 12, 2020)

It’s been cool up here, I had 1 above this morning but it’s up to 5 now. It was 58 in the house when I got up but I have 64 now with a good fire going in the stove.


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 12, 2020)

Pretty standard that warm spells in east usually line up with cold spells out west. It comes down to dips in the jetstream.


----------



## Ludlow (Jan 12, 2020)

Washed my truck in a t-shirt. Somewhere around 75. Cant say I mind it.


----------



## Labfriend (Jan 12, 2020)

I let the fire die a few days ago. due to the warm weather.  I will be taking down the Christmas decorations in shorts today.  Hoping for more cold weather soon.


----------



## Stelcom66 (Jan 12, 2020)

ABMax24 said:


> I think I need a beach vacation lol. I woke up to -31c (-22f) this morning and its supposed to be -40 tonight.



Holy smokes! Some may think I'm crazy but I'm looking forward to at least normal New England January temperatures. I prefer cold weather when splitting wood. Did rake some leaves now that the snow is gone.


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 12, 2020)

I would not mind a really nice deep freeze for a few days. With little or no snow on the ground a deep freeze can get at the tick population and knock them down.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jan 12, 2020)

No fire yesterday.  No fire today either.  Temperature going to drop overnight.

Washed our cars yesterday.  My wife's Escape was rear-ended late last year.  Polishing compound (less aggressive than rubbing compound) and waxed her rear bumper cover.  Doesn't need repainting.  Have to order the rear bumper absorber that is behind the rear bumper cover since it is broken.





__





						2008-2012 Ford Absorber 8L8Z-17C882-A | TascaParts.com
					

2008-2012 Ford part # 8L8Z-17C882-A - Absorber




					www.tascaparts.com
				




Going to start splitting wood with a maul tomorrow.  We're fasting tomorrow.  Don't thing I'll last too long outside.  Not a lot of energy of days we fast.


----------



## jetsam (Jan 12, 2020)

It's currently 68 a couple miles uphill out of Icy Holler, Dix!  I'm rooting for 70.


----------



## jetsam (Jan 12, 2020)

The record high for today is 60°F and the record low is 18°.


----------



## begreen (Jan 12, 2020)

Enjoy the moment, cold weather is coming. The west coast is on the opposite end of the seesaw. Windy and cool now, with an expected temperature drop of 15-20º in the next day or two. Snow is showing up in the forecast for several areas. Sounds like we will be burning hardwood soon.


----------



## jetsam (Jan 12, 2020)

Yeah, it's supposed to freeze here tonight. That's a ~40 degree swing between day and night temps, which is a big swing for island weather.

Island weather is always a little disappointing to talk about because it's the same as inland weather, but less of everything.   Lower highs, higher lows, less stuff falling out of the sky.


----------



## Stelcom66 (Jan 12, 2020)

It's cooling down now, low 50s. Hoping it'll be cool enough to start the stove tonight. Spent the afternoon moving the rounds I split yesterday with a neighbor's log splitter.  A good day to do that I suppose, but just felt weird with it being so warm.

It's amazing that there could still be active ticks outside now, maybe they burrow way down deep?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 12, 2020)

House 81 with the solar room churning out extra BTUs. No fire.   Weird for early January,thats for sure.  Wind blowing direct south to north is the cause straight up from florida.


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 12, 2020)

Stelcom66 said:


> It's amazing that there could still be active ticks outside now, maybe they burrow way down deep



Ticks dig down in the leaf litter over winter. They need several days of very cold weather (-20 F) to die off. Snow acts as insulation so the best way to kill them is  very cold weather and not a lot of snow cover.


----------



## Stelcom66 (Jan 12, 2020)

peakbagger said:


> Ticks dig down in the leaf litter over winter. They need several days of very cold weather (-20 F) to die off. Snow acts as insulation so the best way to kill them is  very cold weather and not a lot of snow cover.



Didn't realize they were that resilient. So just below freezing certainly won't do it. We had a concerning situation with mosquitoes in this area, they were carrying a dangerous virus. So much so that many early evening activities like school sports were curtailed to times when the mosquitoes were less active.  Weather forecasters said we needed a deep freeze to eliminate that situation - but ticks are evidently in a different category. 

Another reason I like a cold season - at least no mosquitoes.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jan 13, 2020)

PaulOinMA said:


> … No fire yesterday.  No fire today either.  Temperature going to drop overnight …



I was wrong.  Had a fire last night.  Temperature dropped 20 degrees very quickly.  I lit a fire after 6 PM. 

TV news said that there is a -31 F 24-hour temperature change in Boston this morning.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Jan 13, 2020)

Next time you see a tick put him in water and freeze it. Wait a couple days and thaw it out. That sucker will come back to life. When i was a kid every one around this region burned all their woods and that really helped minimize the ticks. Its not very common now as a lot of the old timers have passed on or sold out their farms, possibility of being sued, and climate worries i suppose. I also notice now that when we do have a wildfire they kill a lot of timber from deep leaf litter around trunks burning.


----------



## Ludlow (Jan 13, 2020)

Takes two weeks in a freezer at -10 or colder to kill a tick. I know from experience.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Jan 14, 2020)

Ludlow said:


> Takes two weeks in a freezer at -10 or colder to kill a tick. I know from experience.


Lol. Takes one second with a oxy acetylene torch. Seed ticks man.....and lots of em.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 20, 2020)

I cleaned the inside of the vehicles . . . they needed a good vacuuming, Armor All-ing, and defunking with some Febreeze.


----------

